Ask HN: What would you add (remove) to a language you're working with daily? - mlejva
======
LandR
C# - Add Discriminated Unions and a Maybe / Optional type and F# style
records. C# - I'd remove null propogation, I'm sick of seeing code like this
now

foo?.Bar?.FirstOrDefault(x => x?.Quax?.Something == y?.Something).DoStuff();

We have someone here now who just makes all null reference exceptions go away
by appending a ? to every call!!!

Drives me nuts.

------
vasso123
First class functions in plsql

